# Goose Island SP



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

thinking of camping here march/april but this is my first trip so i have 2 questions.
1. is it generally too windy on the island to tent camp would it be calmer than beach camping?
2. should i bring kayaks or just bank/pier fish?
thanks


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

OUTLAW said:


> thinking of camping here march/april but this is my first trip so i have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. is it generally too windy on the island to tent camp would it be calmer than beach camping?
> 
> ...


I have camped there in March in a tent. And I did not think it was that bad even in the wind. And I think a kayak would be awesome to fish out of in that area.


----------



## Haynie21T (Jun 9, 2017)

I don?t think the park has reopened for camping yet. You might want to call and check.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

OUTLAW said:


> thinking of camping here march/april but this is my first trip so i have 2 questions.
> 1. is it generally too windy on the island to tent camp would it be calmer than beach camping?
> 2. should i bring kayaks or just bank/pier fish?
> thanks


^
Call before you go, 
Jan. 1, 2018 - The boat ramp is open. The picnic area and the west end of the island are open for fishing, picnics, birding and wildlife watching, from 8 a.m. until 10 p.m.
*
The east end of the island, the fishing pier and* *all overnight camping will remain closed until further notice.* Check here for updates or contact the park for more information.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/state-parks/goose-island


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

djwag94 said:


> ^
> Call before you go,
> Jan. 1, 2018 - The boat ramp is open. The picnic area and the west end of the island are open for fishing, picnics, birding and wildlife watching, from 8 a.m. until 10 p.m.
> *
> ...


Thanks, I have not got that far along yet. I'll call

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

there are 2 sections of the park. Waterfront and "wooded"...the wooded camping section will reopen to camping 3/1. No timeframe yet on the Bayfront sites to open. Bring your yak, and also fish the lights of the pier at night.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Bring something with DEET in it.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The just reopened for camping

Be prepared for a lot of facilities not fully functional- they have a long road ahead as they were hit hardy by the storm....

I would love to see pics ...I imagine this spring a lot of growth will just be coming back


----------

